#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  New iOS app with 1000 Thai phrases recorded by real girl

## Khwanoi

Hey guys,

we just released a new app to learn Thai for iOS. It features 1000 of the most common Thai phrases recorded by me  :Smile:  and for the male voice another guy.

It also features smart flashcards to memorize the phrases.

itunes.apple.com/us/app/learn-thai-lango-travel-phrasebook/id1108392719

What do you think of it?

----------


## crackerjack101

it's shit

----------


## nidhogg

^ Tough crowd.

----------


## Khwanoi

haha why do you think so?

----------


## Neverna

Khwanoi, is your new app the same as (or similar to) the app you made for Android? (I like that one).  :Smile:

----------


## Nicethaiza

เก่งค่ะ

----------


## Khwanoi

Hey Neverna,

happy that you like it! It's similar to the Android one, but the flashcard feature is even better  :Wink:  you can drag and drop the categories you want to learn!

----------


## Luigi

> real girl


Yeah yeah, I've heard that before.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Bettyboo

If somebody has spent the time and effort to make apps then good luck to them.

----------


## Kurgen

> Hey guys,
> 
> we just released a new app to learn Thai for iOS. It features 1000 of the most common Thai phrases recorded by me  and for the male voice another guy.
> 
> It also features smart flashcards to memorize the phrases.
> 
> itunes.apple.com/us/app/learn-thai-lango-travel-phrasebook/id1108392719
> 
> What do you think of it?


I looked for it and couldn't find it

----------


## Neverna

This looks like it. 

https://itunes.apple.com/en/app/appl...e/id1108392719

----------


## can123

If one is stupid enough to own an iPhone, one lacks the necessary ability to learn Thai so the application is useless. As is the dopey owner.

----------


## NZdick1983

You mean to tell me - they have 'real girls' in Thailand too?  :Bigeyes:   ::chitown::

----------


## Bettyboo

^ you wouldn't be interested in them, Nick; they can't do those 'special' things you like your 'girls' to do. Can we start using the term women, please; I feel uncomfortable with the term girls around you lot...

----------


## thaimeme

> real girl
> 			
> 		
> 
> Yeah yeah, I've heard that before.


Indeed. As opposed to......??

Real girl.

 ::chitown::

----------


## NZdick1983

as apposed to flesh-toys, dolls, robot trannys, etc...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> real girl
> 			
> 		
> 
> Yeah yeah, I've heard that before.


was that a nasty experience with a bargirl who turned out to have a pair of bollocks?just curious like :Smile:

----------


## Khwanoi

Hey can123,

there is an Android version too  :Smile: 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...ai.projectThai

----------


## can123

Thank you.

----------


## Amanda wong

Thanks!!

----------

